

Ask HN: How do you get a Development job in a non-tech industry/company? - Buzaga

Hi, could you share your thoughts on getting a job(contract, permanent) with software in companies or industries that are ~not~ in IT and/or doesn't even have techie culture? How have you got it before?<p>I'm in Brazil and not in an economic center, it's a relatively rich city(higher-end cost of living) but software companies here exist mostly to serve the government(which to the city is centered) so the work is dull. I got really entertained by the idea of getting into companies of more traditional businesses, where I could 'make a difference'(I know I'm idealizing here, but still), be closer to the business, get resourceful and on...<p>I imagine there's at least a handful companies around that are healthy financially but not so savvy or big that they've already have it all figured<p>For example: News(hopefully data visualization), hotels, logistics, commerce, real state, law...
======
fodoom
I am a developer working at a printing company. I have made myself valuable by
not only what I was hired to do, but also by being able to pick up the slack
of the short-handed IT department and cross-training with various other
departments. Basically I found my place as a Jack of all trades and a master
of a few. Hope this helps in some way.

